# [RISOLTO] [BOOTLOADER GRUB] problemi all'avvio :(

## freax

Salve ragazzi , sono nuovo sul forum ma ho già un problema , o meglio l'unico problema che da solo non sono riuscito a risolvere ...

Vi spiego : ho eseguito l'installazione di Gentoo seguendo la guida italiana ( http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?full=1 ) , all'occorrenza ho optato per delle variazioni secondo le mie esigenze , ma credo di non aver commesso errori , o quantomeno errori tali da compromettere l'avvio del sistema operativo .

La variazione sostanziale sta nel fatto che io ho scelto una partizione del disco hda , fatta così :

hda1 - Windows XP

hda2 - boot

hda3 - root

hda4 - swap

ora conoscendo il fatto che GRUB numera periferiche e partizioni partendo da 0 ho scritto il seguente file di configurazione per il bootloader con nano :

```

default 0

timeout 10

#splashimage=(hd0,0) /boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title=Gentoo Linux -=Freax edition=-

root (hd0,1)

kernel /boot/kernel-genkernel-x86-2.6.19-gentoo-r5 root=/dev/hda2 init=/linuxrc ramdisk=8192 real_root=/dev/hda2 udev

initrd /boot/initramfs-genkernel-x86-2.6.19-gentoo-r5

title=Windows XP ---> c'e' solo per non sprecare la licenza :ahsisi:

rootnoverify (hd0,0)

makeactive

chainloader +1
```

io le mie prove le ho fatte , ma non riesco proprio a venirne a capo , Windows parte ma Gentoo no !   :Shocked: 

qualche anima buona mi spiega che cosa ho sbagliato ?

Grazie in anticipo   :Very Happy: Last edited by freax on Tue Aug 28, 2007 5:40 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## djinnZ

root=/dev/ram0 real_root=/dev/hda3

oppure togli di mezzo l'inird (badando di avere tutto il necessario builtin) e poni root=/dev/hda3

----------

## freax

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> root=/dev/ram0 real_root=/dev/hda3
> 
> oppure togli di mezzo l'inird (badando di avere tutto il necessario builtin) e poni root=/dev/hda3

 

per adesso ho seguito il tuo primo consiglio (ho dovuto riavviare per provarlo , adesso provo il secondo) , e nel messaggio di errore mi vengono ripetute le impostazioni di configurazione più questa linea :

```
Filesystem type is ext2fs, partition type 0x83
```

da dire che io ho formattato la root e la boot entrambe come ext3 , ovvero come ext2 journaled , questo non influenza grub vero ?  :Confused: 

EDIT : entrambe non vanno   :Sad: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Sicuro che in boot tu abbia kernel-genkernel-x86-2.6.19-gentoo-r5 e initramfs-genkernel-x86-2.6.19-gentoo-r5?

----------

## lucapost

hai compilato statici i moduli dei filesystem nel kernel?

----------

## freax

Che dire ? Ho sbagliato ... nel seguire la guida mi sono confuso tra le versioni del kernel ed ho copiato pari pari quella della guida mentre io ne avevo una più aggiornata   :Very Happy: 

adesso è partito ed ho seguito il primo consiglio di djinnZ

adesso devo solo spratichirmi con l'ambiente   :Cool: 

Grazie Ragazzi , ho passato 3 giorni per capire bene come installarlo questo SO e non mi andava di perdere tutto per un file di configurazione  :Exclamation: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *freax wrote:*   

> Che dire ? Ho sbagliato ... nel seguire la guida mi sono confuso tra le versioni del kernel ed ho copiato pari pari quella della guida mentre io ne avevo una più aggiornata   

 

Mi era venuto il dubbio vedendo stesso kernel e stessa release  :Very Happy: , almeno ora non lo scordi piu'  :Very Happy: .

----------

## freax

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

>  *freax wrote:*   Che dire ? Ho sbagliato ... nel seguire la guida mi sono confuso tra le versioni del kernel ed ho copiato pari pari quella della guida mentre io ne avevo una più aggiornata    
> 
> Mi era venuto il dubbio vedendo stesso kernel e stessa release , almeno ora non lo scordi piu' .

 

infatti ho dirottato l'output di ls-lah in un file di testo , dopo l'ho letto e me ne sono accorto grazie al tuo consiglio ... poi ho messo a posto il bootloader ed è andato   :Very Happy: 

cmq adesso dopo 1 giorno di compilazione , ho kde installato , ma ho problemi con la configurazione ... mi sa che apro un altro topic   :Laughing: 

----------

